# Best pickup for hauling pellets?



## SXIPro (Jan 25, 2014)

It's time for me to buy a new truck, although more than likely not brand new. I've owned 1/2 ton Dodges for the last 30 years. The Ram 1500s had no issues with a ton of pellets or even 1.3 ton of Oakies in the bed. Do you Toyota, Chevy, and Ford guys have the same results with your 1/2 ton trucks?


----------



## bbfarm (Jan 25, 2014)

We have a 1995 f250 7.3 diesel. 3/4 ton with a 1 ton front end.  

We have had 2 tons and the stove in it with no problems. It was squatting though


----------



## jp0469 (Jan 25, 2014)

A ton of pellets will push the payload rating of any 1/2 ton pickup but I'm sure any make will be fine for a short trip if you take it easy.  Personally, I have a new GMC but use a 5 X 8 utility trailer with a 3000lb GVWR.  I'd rather put the load on my $1000 trailer than my $40000 truck.  The trailer is also easier to unload due to the height and the ramp/gate.


----------



## P38X2 (Jan 25, 2014)

Though I've done in once in a '94 F150 (cowed out bad) I wouldn't recommend it, nor would I do it again. You're overloading your truck's capacity by 100% or more. NOT safe and not legal.

It's not just the truck's chassis you need to think about. What about the brakes? The braking systems are big on high cap pickups for a reason. Same with the load ratings on the tires. The least that could happen is you'll break something on your truck. Cause an accident that's deemed your fault, and guess what your insurance company will be looking at first. Now think what else could be damaged, or worse, other than metal and plastic because you had to have pellets.

There are gray areas though regarding the truck's physical capabilitys. An F250(3/4 ton) has the same suspension (minus 2" on the rear leaf blocks) as an F350(1 ton) and the same brakes. However, the same legalities will apply in the event of a collision.


----------



## Bioburner (Jan 25, 2014)

Ford is running ad now with a claim of 21oo or so. Just remember more than a ton. A lot more Al in their new truck.


----------



## Mt Bob (Jan 25, 2014)

Best for the job?Your neighbors!The 1/2.3/4 ect. rating means nothing anymore,you have to read the build sheet/look it up.The industry doesn't use that standard anymore.Carefull of the toyo's when they went to the bigger style.true they had the highest bumper pull rating,but could not safely haul a camper,and could not safely put in a 5th wheel hitch.This may have changed in the last 2 years I have been away from them.


----------



## Bioburner (Jan 25, 2014)

bob bare said:


> Best for the job?Your neighbors!The 1/2.3/4 ect. rating means nothing anymore,you have to read the build sheet/look it up.The industry doesn't use that standard anymore.Carefull of the toyo's when they went to the bigger style.true they had the highest bumper pull rating,but could not safely haul a camper,and could not safely put in a 5th wheel hitch.This may have changed in the last 2 years I have been away from them.


I've been borrowing  aluminum 2 axle trailer. With two skids of pellets is just over 5100lbs. Load some up front for some bumper weight so things don't get squirrelly.


----------



## JohnRXL (Jan 25, 2014)

1/2 truck will do it with ease, but I wouldn't travel long distances with a ton of pellets. Here's my 1/2 ton with 1 ton on it.


----------



## AntPen (Jan 25, 2014)

I picked up a ton of pellets in my 7 passenger Trailblazer 2 years ago, but that was pushing it.


----------



## Enigma869 (Jan 25, 2014)

Just be aware that places like Home Depot and Lowes (at least the ones I go to) won't even load a ton of pellets into a half ton truck.  I own an F150 and they made me take half a ton at a time.  Not a huge deal for me, as I live a mile away from the place.  Just wanted you to be aware that you could run into this issue.


----------



## alternativeheat (Jan 25, 2014)

SXIPro said:


> It's time for me to buy a new truck, although more than likely not brand new. I've owned 1/2 ton Dodges for the last 30 years. The Ram 1500s had no issues with a ton of pellets or even 1.3 ton of Oakies in the bed. Do you Toyota, Chevy, and Ford guys have the same results with your 1/2 ton trucks?


 I have my garden tractor trailer, bought at HD years ago for around $700. I'm sure they are bit more these days but so easy to unload from, has a ramp for running equipment up onto it. I tow it with a Nissan X-terra, same thing I tow my boat with. I couldn't be happier with that little investment and I have a whole SUV for hauling the grand kids and my fishing gear around etc. I converted from pickup trucks a few years ago because I got sick of crawling in the back of them with a cap on there to protect my tubs of fly and spin fishing things with. More access to everything with the SUV, not crawling on my knees..


----------



## ZBrooks (Jan 25, 2014)

If a 1/2 pickup is your preference, just use a trailer to haul pellets.  I was taught at an early age that it is preferable to pull the weight around, rather than carry it.


----------



## jimfrompa (Jan 25, 2014)

I have a 2005 Toyota Tundra with a small 4.7 V-8 and I know it would handle a full ton with no trouble at all.  But as several other guys have pointed out, it's not legal and I'll add that if you get into an accident, you're in big trouble.  The insurance company won't back you and the other guy will own your house.  To my surprise, both pellet suppliers that I use will gladly put a full ton on any one half ton pickup.  In Pennsylvania, if they overload a truck, they can be liable as well.  When I pointed that out, they just shrugged - amazing.  I always buy a ton and make two trips - better safe than sorry.


----------



## tjnamtiw (Jan 25, 2014)

Hold off a little longer.  Dodge is introducing their full size pickup with a smaller eco diesel with great fuel mileage.  It still will pull over 9000 pounds.  AND the upcharge isn't QUITE as ridiculous as other companies feel free to do for an engine with fewer moving parts and less complicated engine management systems.  And it's not like they don't make many diesel engines or it's new technology.  They make millions in Europe.  Yes, I'm talking to you, Ford, Chrysler, GM, and VW!


----------



## tjnamtiw (Jan 25, 2014)

jimfrompa said:


> I have a 2005 Toyota Tundra with a small 4.7 V-8 and I know it would handle a full ton with no trouble at all.  But as several other guys have pointed out, it's not legal and I'll add that if you get into an accident, you're in big trouble.  The insurance company won't back you and the other guy will own your house.  To my surprise, both pellet suppliers that I use will gladly put a full ton on any one half ton pickup.  In Pennsylvania, if they overload a truck, they can be liable as well.  When I pointed that out, they just shrugged - amazing.  I always buy a ton and make two trips - better safe than sorry.


It makes so much sense to just fork over a few thousand more for a trailer capable of handling the weight.  Then you avoid the legal implications and you have something you can haul so many other things with it.  AND you keep your trailer bed clean so your case of beer doesn't get dirty!


----------



## Bioburner (Jan 25, 2014)

tjnamtiw said:


> Hold off a little longer.  Dodge is introducing their full size pickup with a smaller eco diesel with great fuel mileage.  It still will pull over 9000 pounds.  AND the upcharge isn't QUITE as ridiculous as other companies feel free to do for an engine with fewer moving parts and less complicated engine management systems.  And it's not like they don't make many diesel engines or it's new technology.  They make millions in Europe.  Yes, I'm talking to you, Ford, Chrysler, GM, and VW!


Ford made the Escort with a  three cylinder Perkins. Had one in the family, three owners, finally got sold out of the family and had short of 300,000 miles.


----------



## Hoot23 (Jan 25, 2014)

I put a ton in a 1/2 ton 2wd GMC. Squatted it pretty good. Won't do that again. I think that's where the busted spring came from. I use my 1 ton GMC work van now. Fits a ton snug in the back without unwrapping it.


----------



## Ctcarl (Jan 25, 2014)

This year I payed $65 to Home Depot and got 3 tons delivered to the front of my garage. Took me 3 hours to stack them in the basement .


----------



## Ash (Jan 25, 2014)

SXIPro said:


> It's time for me to buy a new truck, although more than likely not brand new. I've owned 1/2 ton Dodges for the last 30 years. The Ram 1500s had no issues with a ton of pellets or even 1.3 ton of Oakies in the bed. Do you Toyota, Chevy, and Ford guys have the same results with your 1/2 ton trucks?


SXI, i haul a ton home 60 miles with my 2008 chevy 1/2 ton no prob. Think the truck is rated for around 1700 lbs or so and I don't think an extra 300 lbs would be noticable to anyone.


----------



## SXIPro (Jan 25, 2014)

Enigma869 said:


> Just be aware that places like Home Depot and Lowes (at least the ones I go to) won't even load a ton of pellets into a half ton truck.  I own an F150 and they made me take half a ton at a time.  Not a huge deal for me, as I live a mile away from the place.  Just wanted you to be aware that you could run into this issue.


 
Weird. I've had Ram 1500s (1/2 tons) the entire time I've had my pellet stove. So fifteen years, give or take,, picking up pellets at Agway, HD, Lowes, Tractor Supply. Pellets R Us and probably a couple more mom and pop stove shops, and none of them ever said boo when dropping a full pallet into my truck.


----------



## Enigma869 (Jan 25, 2014)

SXIPro said:


> Weird. I've had Ram 1500s (1/2 tons) the entire time I've had my pellet stove. So fifteen years, give or take,, picking up pellets at Agway, HD, Lowes, Tractor Supply. Pellets R Us and probably a couple more mom and pop stove shops, and none of them ever said boo when dropping a full pallet into my truck.


 
I find it more weird that all of these other places load a ton on half ton trucks.  I'm no Attorney, but I would imagine they would have some serious liability if something were to happen.  Not to mention, as others have pointed out, if you get into an accident while hauling a ton of anything on a half ton truck, you're SCREWED!  Whomever you hit, will own all of your worldly possessions.


----------



## Augmister (Jan 25, 2014)

My 1/2 Range will take 25-30 bags of pellets, usually, two trips.   This year, convinced the wifie to tag along in her Forrester so we now do the full ton in two vehicles.   Easy peasey.   Saved a couple of hours doing it this way and time is $$$.


----------



## railfanron (Jan 25, 2014)

I think all you guys that think your 1/2 ton  truck is hauling a ton no problem should go to a scale and weigh the truck empty with you in it to see what it actually weighs. Then you can look at the GVW sticker and see what your actual cargo hauling capacity is. I think most of you will be shocked. All my 1/2 tons could carry a ton in them but every one of them would be overloaded and I've had all the big three at one time or another. My Chevy 3/4 ton scales in at 7100 lbs with me, gas and my across the bed toolbox with about 100 lbs of tools in it. It's GVW is 9200 so I can get 2100 lbs of pellets in it without being overload. Can I carry more with no problem? Yes but I don't. The GVW of a stripped down 1/2 ton in a certain can size is EXACTLY the same as one with all the options it can have. Those options take away a lot of the cargo carrying capacity.
Ron


----------



## THE ROOSTER (Jan 25, 2014)

I have a 1996 Z71 Chevy Extended Cab, it too will handle a ton of pellets with ease. I used to throw some up  in the cab with me just to lighten the load in the back. But I now use a utility trailer and split the load up, just to make it easier on the springs/shocks.


----------



## hossthehermit (Jan 25, 2014)

Kinda like the ? that always pops up on blade forums . "What's the best knife for killing zombies?" .......


----------



## hoverwheel (Jan 25, 2014)

Dodge 3/4 with factory HD. Payload is just over one ton. Barely drops when they load a pallet on it. Rides much more smoothly too. HD and Lowe's have never looked at the data plate, although I'm legal even if they did.


----------



## simple.serf (Jan 25, 2014)

Get  a mil surplus trailer. I have hauled a ton of coal in a m116A2 trailer behind a Ranger. Barely noticed it with the 4.10 rear and 4L motor. Trailer can be had pretty cheap, and has surge brakes.


----------



## ironpony (Jan 25, 2014)

railfanron said:


> I think all you guys that think your 1/2 ton  truck is hauling a ton no problem should go to a scale and weigh the truck empty with you in it to see what it actually weighs. Then you can look at the GVW sticker and see what your actual cargo hauling capacity is. I think most of you will be shocked. All my 1/2 tons could carry a ton in them but every one of them would be overloaded and I've had all the big three at one time or another. My Chevy 3/4 ton scales in at 7100 lbs with me, gas and my across the bed toolbox with about 100 lbs of tools in it. It's GVW is 9200 so I can get 2100 lbs of pellets in it without being overload. Can I carry more with no problem? Yes but I don't. The GVW of a stripped down 1/2 ton in a certain can size is EXACTLY the same as one with all the options it can have. Those options take away a lot of the cargo carrying capacity.
> Ron





this is  the only correct answer, if something was to happen this will be the first thing checked


----------



## MtDew (Jan 25, 2014)

Enigma869 said:


> Just be aware that places like Home Depot and Lowes (at least the ones I go to) won't even load a ton of pellets into a half ton truck.  I own an F150 and they made me take half a ton at a time.  Not a huge deal for me, as I live a mile away from the place.  Just wanted you to be aware that you could run into this issue.


 Must just be your store. Last weekend I bought 4 ton of pellets at my local Lowes and loaded and hauled a ton at a time into my 2000 Ford Ranger 4x4. Did this 4 times in row. Not the safest thing to do but got the job done.


----------



## tjnamtiw (Jan 25, 2014)

Enigma869 said:


> I find it more weird that all of these other places load a ton on half ton trucks.  I'm no Attorney, but I would imagine they would have some serious liability if something were to happen.  Not to mention, as others have pointed out, if you get into an accident while hauling a ton of anything on a half ton truck, you're SCREWED!  Whomever you hit, will own all of your worldly possessions.


I've tried to make that point every time this topic comes up and 'macho man' brags about overloading his truck but it falls on deaf ears.  I think one year we DID have a guy who WAS on the short end of the stick with fines.


----------



## Boil&Toil (Jan 25, 2014)

I've owned, in succession, a 1-ton crew cab 4wd chevy (6600 wet, tools, etc - 9500 GVW), a half-ton Ford and a Toyota Tacoma (little bitty truck). The taco can haul* a full ton, because I finally broke down and got a trailer, rather than "needing" to have a full sized bed pickup. The trailer, at 6.5x14, is also the biggest "bed" I've ever had - yet the truck also gets the best milage of the 3. Took a while for me to get there, but it works. When I need capacity, I have it, and when I don't it doesn't cost me a bunch of fuel money. Get over the fear of backing up with a trailer (well, that was a lot of what held *me* back, anyway), and boogie.

*in the trailer. A few hundred lbs more in the truck, if desired, without overloading either.


----------



## stillersnut (Jan 25, 2014)

Have 1997 F-350 super duty crew cab work beast w/helper springs. Can haul 2 tons in bed with know problem. Tuff on gas, but great truck to haul


----------



## johnny1720 (Jan 25, 2014)

2006 Double Cab Tundra with a V8, it is rated for #1600.  It hauled ok but the truck rode on the helpers.  I had two 1996 f150's and they handled a ton much easier than the Tundra.  However the Tundra had more power. 

I had a 2004 F250 and that hauled what ever fit in the bed. 

Long story short invest in a trailer it is safer, easier to unload and cheap.


----------



## Harvey Schneider (Jan 25, 2014)

Ctcarl said:


> This year I payed $65 to Home Depot and got 3 tons delivered to the front of my garage. Took me 3 hours to stack them in the basement .


That's three tons. It would mean three trips. Now, my HD is about ten miles away, which means that it would cost me about $4 in gas for each trip. So for the approximately $ 20 per ton delivery fee, I stand at the bottom of my driveway and wave when they arrive with my three tons of pellets. They bring it up my driveway and put it down in front of my pallet jack. No lifting, stacking, re-stacking or carrying.


----------



## rwthomas1 (Jan 25, 2014)

Ah yes, this topic comes up from time to time.  I won't get into the legality issues, grown ups can make their own decisions.  That said, I have owned many trucks of varying gvw and have thousands of miles towing trailers.  I tow almost daily.  Currently I'm driving a Chevy 1/2 ton and there are pros and come to towing and/or overloading.

Consider that a ton on a trailer without brakes on it is a huge liability in itself.  I have had supposedly light duty trailers push my trucks right through intersections in adverse conditions.  The load is behind the vehicle pushing and none of that weight is on the wheels with brakes.  When you have a truck beefy enough to stop that brake-less trailer you might as well have put the load in the bed.

Buying a heavy duty truck to haul 2-3 tons a year makes no sense.  These trucks get half the mpgs of their 1/2 ton brothers.  Ask me how I know....

As mentioned previously, check the actual weight of the truck and subtract it from the manufacturers gvw and you might be surprised.  My particular truck is a stripped work truck, 2wd with the largest engine available, towing package, uprated aftermarket brakes and an air suspension in the rear.  Makes for the lightest possible 1/2 ton leaving the greatest capacity.  The air suspension and better brakes were installed specifically because the truck tows so frequently.  Legal to the letter of the law?  No.  But it will take a ton with ease and still be quite safe.  Tires are E load rated.  If you are planning on hauling anything with standard load tires please make sure that at least the pressures are maxed.  Please consider at a minimum helper springs or an airbag setup.  Uprated tires are nice too for not much more money when it comes time for new skins.  If you are going to push the limit at least do it as safely as possible.

RT


----------



## Courtney (Jan 25, 2014)

jp0469 said:


> A ton of pellets will push the payload rating of any 1/2 ton pickup but I'm sure any make will be fine for a short trip if you take it easy.  Personally, I have a new GMC but use a 5 X 8 utility trailer with a 3000lb GVWR.  I'd rather put the load on my $1000 trailer than my $40000 truck.  The trailer is also easier to unload due to the height and the ramp/gate.



I agree, using a horse trailer or utility trailer is the way to go


----------



## jdinny (Jan 26, 2014)

'08 Ram with Cummins.
Ton in back, 18 mpg, stops good, goes good no issues at all.


----------



## Spud Monkey (Jan 26, 2014)

Own 96 F Super Duty 7.3 diesel and no not the Super Duty you know of all fords this was the F450/550 version before 97, 1 ton would help my truck ride smoother 2 tons is starting to see a squat little, 4 tons is max according to GVWR of 15,000 lb and truck weighs 7,600 lbs. Put 2 cords of wood on it other day flew down mountains at 50 mph offroad no problem.


----------



## Bridgeman (Jan 26, 2014)

I ship construction material for a living and use everything from an F150 up to a tractor trailer. I agree with the post that say it not the going it is stopping. Panic stops   are issue here, normal operation is not a problem. In a panic stop all the macho men have no control in the overloaded trucks. How many of you tie down your load? Not many I would bet. So in addition to being overloaded, in a panic stop or steering maneuver, a unrestrained overload is deciding were your truck is going. It's all good until somebody gets killed. Somebody like your grandchild riding shotgun. Maybe that pregnant mom of three. That's how people go to jail for negligent homicide. That $65 shipping charge would probably look like a bargain from jail. The best way to tie down a pallet of bagged material is a pallet on top and two 3" ratchet straps. The 1" Walmart straps are worse than useless. They fool you into thinking the load is secure.


----------



## woodsman23 (Jan 26, 2014)

oh my


----------



## Madcodger (Jan 26, 2014)

Ctcarl said:


> This year I payed $65 to Home Depot and got 3 tons delivered to the front of my garage. Took me 3 hours to stack them in the basement .


So here's a radical idea to the OP - Do you really need a truck?

I know that's a radical idea to some, but I sold my pickup late summer / early fall when we sold a business in which I used it and surprisingly I haven't missed it all that much (and it was a great little Ram as well).  If all you're doing is hauling pellets and a once or twice a year pickup of something, a pickup can be an expensive way to take care of those tasks.  As this person noted, you can have several tons delivered for relatively little money.  In fact, our dealer delivered and stacked in the storage shed (not an easy task) 3 tons for $75 total.  I figured out how much extra I was paying in insurance, added fuel, etc., and now most of my "hauling" is done in the back of a Subaru Outback (an additional two tons).  Maybe not an option for the OP, but for a lot of us those pellet pickups aren't saving us much and might be costing us plenty.


----------



## tjnamtiw (Jan 26, 2014)

Bridgeman said:


> I ship construction material for a living and use everything from an F150 up to a tractor trailer. I agree with the post that say it not the going it is stopping. Panic stops   are issue here, normal operation is not a problem. In a panic stop all the macho men have no control in the overloaded trucks. How many of you tie down your load? Not many I would bet. So in addition to being overloaded, in a panic stop or steering maneuver, a unrestrained overload is deciding were your truck is going. It's all good until somebody gets killed. Somebody like your grandchild riding shotgun. Maybe that pregnant mom of three. That's how people go to jail for negligent homicide. That $65 shipping charge would probably look like a bargain from jail. The best way to tie down a pallet of bagged material is a pallet on top and two 3" ratchet straps. The 1" Walmart straps are worse than useless. They fool you into thinking the load is secure.


THANK YOU for throwing some SANITY onto this recurring, stupid thread that keeps regenerating itself!  Nuff said.  Anymore would be a waste of energy.


----------



## rwthomas1 (Jan 26, 2014)

So I guess I'm a "macho man" and I gonna continue to waste energy?  While I would agree that paying for delivery is the cheapest way to go, if you already own the truck, or need it for other purposes, and happen to be driving by HD, etc.  Then tossing some pellets in the bed is all of a sudden more appealing.  Now I would never recommend just dropping the pallet in the bed.  I always break the pallet down to bed rail height.  In an 8ft bed a ton will fit to the top of the rails.  Load won't shift, is better dispersed with some of the weight forward, etc.  Then a tarp and decent straps over the top.  If we are going to start taking about panic stops, go ahead and try one with a cheap no-brake utility trailer with a ton on it.  Sorry, but I'll take my pickup with the uprated brakes, tires and suspensi on, thanks.  RT


----------



## Tonyray (Jan 26, 2014)

HD saw my 92 half ton Toyota Pickup and told me that I could only take half the skid of Stove Chows...
I live mile away so no problem. Unloaded into my basement then 20 minutes later came back and they put the half full skid in the
back of the truck.....


----------



## Enigma869 (Jan 26, 2014)

Tonyray said:


> HD saw my 92 half ton Toyota Pickup and told me that I could only take half the skid of Stove Chows...
> I live mile away so no problem. Unloaded into my basement then 20 minutes later came back and they put the half full skid in the
> back of the truck.....


 
Same deal here.  Honestly, the only reason I was even forced to grab another ton is that it's my first season with a P68, and an insanely cold Winter.  I never guessed that 5 ton wouldn't be enough, so just wanted the 6th ton for peace of mind.  I happily paid Home Depot the $65 delivery fee, and they put all five pallets in my garage, so I didn't even have to do any unstacking and re-stacking.  Next season, I'll happily pay them $65 to deliver 6 ton.  The best $65 I've ever spent!


----------



## johneh (Jan 26, 2014)

I have a 1/2 ton and a 3/4 ton don't use either to haul pellets 
The place I buy from delivers for free and puts them where i want them .
Why break my back or truck


----------



## Indiana (Jan 26, 2014)

I have found the best vehicle to be my friends f-350 with an 8 foot bed. 2 tons no problem and only the cost of diesel.


----------



## tjnamtiw (Jan 26, 2014)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?....10150177146553132.349618.143354983131&type=1

This should do the job!


----------



## gfreek (Jan 26, 2014)

I have a Honda Ridgeline and either haul 1/2 ton at a time in the bed or borrow a dual axle trailer for a ton of pellets..


----------



## midfielder (Jan 26, 2014)

"Best pickup for hauling pellets?" - One that runs . . .   My little old Toyota 4x2 will happily carry 25 bags if I'm too lazy to hook up the trailer for a ton.


----------



## hoverwheel (Jan 27, 2014)

railfanron said:


> I think all you guys that think your 1/2 ton  truck is hauling a ton no problem should go to a scale and weigh the truck empty with you in it to see what it actually weighs. Then you can look at the GVW sticker and see what your actual cargo hauling capacity is. I think most of you will be shocked. All my 1/2 tons could carry a ton in them but every one of them would be overloaded and I've had all the big three at one time or another. My Chevy 3/4 ton scales in at 7100 lbs with me, gas and my across the bed toolbox with about 100 lbs of tools in it. It's GVW is 9200 so I can get 2100 lbs of pellets in it without being overload...



8510 less 5400 weighed with me, passenger, no cargo = ~3000 lbs.

The poster that suggested tie down with a second pallet and ratchets makes a good point, and I'll do that next weekend.


----------



## smokedragon (Mar 25, 2014)

Please read the specs on a truck before you buy.......Many of the newer "1/2 ton" trucks are rated to haul more in the bed than my 2001 3/4 ton truck.

I drove home with 4200 lbs of concrete blocks on my F250 (45 mph zone) and it had no problem.  Although, I now know what my tires are capable of handling


----------



## Polar Bear (Mar 25, 2014)

Hyundai Accent

Just hauled away a 1/5 ton. Look out.


----------



## smokedragon (Mar 26, 2014)

Better than no pellets at all.


----------



## GIPPER (Mar 29, 2014)

hoverwheel said:


> Dodge 3/4 with factory HD. Payload is just over one ton. Barely drops when they load a pallet on it. Rides much more smoothly too. HD and Lowe's have never looked at the data plate, although I'm legal even if they did.


Just got 1 ton with no problem,hauling them 20 miles with my 08 Chevy 1500 Silverado!


----------



## rich2500 (Mar 29, 2014)

Hauled 26 bags in my jeep liberty a few weeks ago while my f-250 sat in the garage with a frozen brake caliper


----------



## johnchap (Mar 29, 2014)

have had many trucks .... my current f250 superduty is rated for 3800 pay load ... I carry one ton with ease ... short trips ....last truck I had was Toyota tundra ... piece of chit ... prior I had 1/2 ton gmc and chevy's  all mostly useless for heavy loads.....


----------



## johnchap (Mar 29, 2014)

rich2500 said:


> Hauled 26 bags in my jeep liberty a few weeks ago while my f-250 sat in the garage with a frozen brake caliper


calipers on f150-250-350 are notorious  ... had to replace all of mine (2006)


----------



## Jocko1 (Mar 29, 2014)

Hauled a ton in my 04 Dakota 4x4 8 cylinder last week,  had no problem with power but suspension was pushed to the max.   I won't do it again


----------



## johnchap (Mar 29, 2014)

Jocko1 said:


> Hauled a ton in my 04 Dakota 4x4 8 cylinder last week,  had no problem with power but suspension was pushed to the max.   I won't do it again


I snapped leaf springs on an old tundra hauling rock ....  lightweight truck


----------



## rich2500 (Mar 29, 2014)

johnchap said:


> calipers on f150-250-350 are notorious  ... had to replace all of mine (2006)


this was my third one I had to replace on a 2001, but I only bought it in 2007


----------



## smokedragon (Mar 30, 2014)

johnchap said:


> calipers on f150-250-350 are notorious


WOW.....current F250, no problems.  1995 F350 single axle before it, no problems either......maybe I got lucky 

I would still have that 350 if it were 4 wheel drive.  When all your friends drive chevy and you call to get pulled out, let's just say a 4x4 truck becomes a must 

Either way, if you make it home without blowing a tire or other damage, who cares what you hauled it with.


----------



## bushmaster (Mar 31, 2014)

Not sure if it's been mentioned but how about a trailer


----------



## SXIPro (Mar 31, 2014)

I hate hauling trailers, and it's just one more thing to take up space and to have to maintain. I've got a boat trailer and two jet ski trailers. I'm not adding another to the collection. I've also seen 10X more mishaps with people overloading trailers than overloading a pickup truck.


----------



## Mpodesta (Mar 31, 2014)

06 avalanche took a ton in the bed, squatted abit but drove fine.

86 F350 DRW 460 and a 14ton goose, haul your house down the street


----------



## batchman (Apr 1, 2014)

Mpodesta said:


> 86 F350 DRW 460 and a 14ton goose, haul your house down the street



I like your taste in trucks, although my 86 F350 DRW 6.9 Banks won't be hauling pellets as I need forklift placement.  There's no way I'll get buy-in that we need a forklift!

Cheers,
- Jeff


----------



## Mpodesta (Apr 1, 2014)

batchman said:


> I like your taste in trucks, although my 86 F350 DRW 6.9 Banks won't be hauling pellets as I need forklift placement.  There's no way I'll get buy-in that we need a forklift!
> 
> Cheers,
> - Jeff



Yup!


While my wifes avalanche is a nice truck, The ford is the big hauss that gets the job done! I bought the 86 a few years back from a neighbor for a steal, I used it to replace my 99 F350 4dr DRW v10.


No fork lift here (I wish i had one) most of the pellets were unloaded the old fashion way the few pallets that got stored in the detached garage were lifted off with a rolling gantry crane (I do hobby machine work and have the gantry for steel deliveries )


----------



## TimfromMA (Apr 1, 2014)

Pellet hauling trailer.


----------



## RhodyPelletRook (Apr 1, 2014)

TimfromMA said:


> Pellet hauling trailer.
> 
> View attachment 130977


Nice Tim  Where did you get that one. Just considering one. I can only put 1/2 ton in the back of my Toyota SUV, but it has a hitch.


----------



## TimfromMA (Apr 1, 2014)

RhodyPelletRook said:


> Nice Tim  Where did you get that one. Just considering one. I can only put 1/2 ton in the back of my Toyota SUV, but it has a hitch.



My dad built that back in the 70's. It's been sitting in a forgotten corner of his yard for 20 years until he offered it to me. I replaced the bearings, ball mount, chains, lights and tires. I added the tongue box and jack. The thing is solid steel and is rated up to 3500 lbs.


----------



## RhodyPelletRook (Apr 1, 2014)

Looks like the rock solid beast that it is. American handmade bada$$


----------



## TimfromMA (Apr 1, 2014)

It used to have a dumping mechanism on it but he removed it long ago and just welded in the down position.


----------



## RhodyPelletRook (Apr 1, 2014)

Perfect solution.  That's just awesome.


----------



## TimfromMA (Apr 1, 2014)

Ever ton of pellets I don't have delivered saves me $25.


----------



## SmokeEater (Apr 1, 2014)

Wish I still had my '77 F-350 Camper Special.  It was a regular cab long box and weighed 5300 with a GVW of 9600.  It would have legally carried 2 tons/pallets of pellets.  This truck has carried much heavier loads, had spring shorteners as standard equipment and I have never seen them in the down position.  Does Ford still make 'em like that??


----------



## johnchap (Apr 2, 2014)

smokedragon said:


> WOW.....current F250, no problems.  1995 F350 single axle before it, no problems either......maybe I got lucky
> 
> I would still have that 350 if it were 4 wheel drive.  When all your friends drive chevy and you call to get pulled out, let's just say a 4x4 truck becomes a must
> 
> Either way, if you make it home without blowing a tire or other damage, who cares what you hauled it with.


I think the local mechanics and some research online show the years 2003+-  to 2007   f250  had brake issues ..... as it goes we just need chit to work and get stuff done ....


----------



## TCZON (Apr 3, 2014)

We'll be hauling our pellets home in our dump trailer behind our Dodge Grand Caravan with the towing package....  not fancy, but will work great.  Our supplier charges $20/ton to deliver, but they're only 20kms from our home, so making 4-5 trips will be way cheaper than paying for delivery, and we can spread it out over a few days so we're not doing it all at once. I plan on putting some planks down the basement stairs, with a smooth (possibly slip plated) board overtop, so that bags can be slid down the stairs, then stacked in the basement.  Since this fall will be our first time "pellet pigging", we've got some logistics to work out first... like cleaning out the basement!


----------



## KD0AXS (Apr 3, 2014)

johnchap said:


> I think the local mechanics and some research online show the years 2003+-  to 2007   f250  had brake issues ..... as it goes we just need chit to work and get stuff done ....



I've got a 2005 and never had any brake issues. However, the brakes on these trucks got a big upgrade in 2005. That's why mine has 18" wheels where the earlier trucks had 16". The 16" wheels wouldn't fit over the new larger brakes.


----------



## SXIPro (Apr 3, 2014)

TCZON said:


> We'll be hauling our pellets home in our dump trailer behind our Dodge Grand Caravan with the towing package....  not fancy, but will work great.  Our supplier charges $20/ton to deliver, but they're only 20kms from our home, so making 4-5 trips will be way cheaper than paying for delivery, and we can spread it out over a few days so we're not doing it all at once. I plan on putting some planks down the basement stairs, with a smooth (possibly slip plated) board overtop, so that bags can be slid down the stairs, then stacked in the basement.  Since this fall will be our first time "pellet pigging", we've got some logistics to work out first... like cleaning out the basement!


 
4-5 40 km round trips with the price of gas in CN is cheaper than $20 a ton delivery???? And throw in the amount of time you are killing......seems like a lose/lose to me.


----------



## TCZON (Apr 4, 2014)

Still cheaper. I just did the math (because you did make me think a bit! LOL!), and right now I'm getting 550kms/tank on my van, and pay around $85/tank (give or take, depending on how empty I let it get!). We generally get 490-500kms/tank when towing, depending on what we're towing of course, most commonly our tent trailer.  Cost of us picking up 5 tons, one ton at a time, less than $40 ($35ish actually!) .

Since we'll need to handbomb it all into the basement, I'd rather do it a bit at a time, vs a big haul all at once. Also, this way I can spread out the cost of buying the pellets, I don't have to pay for 5 ton all at once, I can buy a ton or two in August, then another one or two in September....  Plus, by doing it in smaller spurts, we can keep it fun/easier to bribe the child labour aspect


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Apr 4, 2014)

I usually look for a good deal on a  4x4  3/4 ton truck about 10 years old. My current model a 95 K2500 Silverado is now 20 years old and going strong. Im now scouting for a replacement mainly to do away with the lift kit that makes mine too high.Not because its too old or any other mechanical issue. Lots of good ones out there between 10 and 15K. Hauls a ton with ease and pulls 12000Lbs.


----------



## Big papa (Jun 18, 2014)

Here's a real truck 2050lbs of payload 11,300lbs of towing with the trailer in pic and pellets 10,400lbs the truck is an 2012 f150 with the max tow package if u need more than this truck can handle then ur only option is a 2500 or 250. Oh forgot to mention I got 11.5 miles to the gallon hauled these pellets over 30 miles up and down the hills in pa with the new ecoboost moot pulls better than any gas motor I've owned


----------



## KD0AXS (Jun 18, 2014)

Here's 2 tons in my 05 F-350, albeit concrete rather than pellets. No problem at all. This was 70 bags @60 lbs, or 4200 lbs total.  Plus I had a few other things and 3 people in the cab so I was pushing 5000 lbs total.


----------



## BrotherBart (Jun 19, 2014)

The best ride I get in the 1995 454ci 3/4 ton 4x4 Suburban is with a couple of thousand pounds of pellets or cement bags in the back. Ton of pellets in the truck and a ton on the trailer and it rides like a Caddy. And can pull hell up a mountain.

Can pass anything but a gas station.


----------



## Tonyray (Jun 19, 2014)

Chevy pickup handled 2 tons quite easy then right thru the basement window there.
But I do agree with someone here who posted it was much cheaper to pay delivery charges as opposed to getting a truck just to haul pellets...unless said truck is used for many other things.


----------



## TimfromMA (Jun 19, 2014)

Big papa said:


> Here's a real truck 2050lbs of payload 11,300lbs of towing with the trailer in pic and pellets 10,400lbs the truck is an 2012 f150 with the max tow package if u need more than this truck can handle then ur only option is a 2500 or 250. Oh forgot to mention I got 11.5 miles to the gallon hauled these pellets over 30 miles up and down the hills in pa with the new ecoboost moot pulls better than any gas motor I've owned


 I'm looking into a GMC 3500HD diesel with dual rear wheels. That thing is rated for 16500lbs of conventional trailering or 23000lbs fifth wheel. Rated bed capacity of just over 5500lbs.


----------



## Highbeam (Jun 19, 2014)

Watch it on the "rated bed capacity" crap. You will have a stickered GVWR and an actual weighed truck weight. Subtract the two to find the REAL bed capacity.

My 2000 F350 with the diesel weighs 7500# empty and with a GVWR of 9900 can legally carry 2400#. Yes, I overload it and knowingly take on some liability in doing so. Once you drive a truck that makes more than 600 ft-lbs of torque it's hard to go back to gas.

Modern half tons are rated to haul and tow much more than my old F350 diesel. So you really need to look at the stickered GVWR and the curb weight to determine suitability of a particular vehicle to haul cargo.


----------



## UpStateNY (Jun 19, 2014)

Ctcarl said:


> This year I payed $65 to Home Depot and got 3 tons delivered to the front of my garage. Took me 3 hours to stack them in the basement .



+1 

For $30 you can rent a 6x12 utility trailer for u-haul that can legally haul 2650 lbs load with a 3500 lb trailer hitch.   I have broken a spring in my 1/2 ton pickup due to hauling sand that was too much wight.  Overloading a pickup truck can be more expensive in the long run.   Plus the trailer is easier to unload because its closer to the ground.  If you buy a 3/4 ton pickup just so you can go fetch your yearly supply of pellets at a cost of 20% more gas per mile, then your loosing money in the long run.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Jun 19, 2014)

[quote="Highbeam, post: 1732339, member: 1382" Once you drive a truck that makes more than 600 ft-lbs of torque it's hard to go back to gas.

.[/quote]
Until you need repairs. I can put  a brand new engine in my gasser for the price of a set of injectors in my sons diesel. I love those new diesel trucks with all the power but even tranny repairs on those can break the bank.


----------



## Big papa (Jun 19, 2014)

U guys with the 350's need to use ur trailers u could tow enough for almost two winters with those trucks in one trip and not see much difference in mileage as opposed to hauling two tons.and u would b legal pulling that much


----------



## ttdberg (Jun 19, 2014)

Big papa - How much does that trailer in the picture cost?


----------



## Big papa (Jun 19, 2014)

Around $6000 brand new but u can get used ones at half the cost. I would like to get a flat bed trailer next year they r 2000lbs lighter than that trailer in pic wich means another ton of pellets can b towed at one time but the utility trailer in pic is nice because of the sides no need to tie down for short trips. Also it sits higher than a flat trailer atleast the one I'm looking at so if u have a sharp grade getting in ur driveway it might b the better choice


----------



## gotboostido (Jun 23, 2014)

No one will believe this. but i use a 2001 toyota corolla. 25 bags at a time. spread out like people and some in the trunk. used to have a 2005 f350 v10. had this for my tt but decieded to anchor it in a campground year round. the gas was killing my wallet. will do it again this year. takes 4 trips for 2 tons. its june 23rd today and i havent been to get gas since june 1st


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Jun 23, 2014)

gotboostido said:


> No one will believe this. but i use a 2001 toyota corolla. 25 bags at a time. spread out like people and some in the trunk. used to have a 2005 f350 v10. had this for my tt but decieded to anchor it in a campground year round. the gas was killing my wallet. will do it again this year. takes 4 trips for 2 tons. its june 23rd today and i havent been to get gas since june 1st


Another idea is to find the towing capacity of your car and buy a small trailer to hook to it. Probably get your whole supply in 1 load.Save even more gas that way.You can tow WAY more than you can haul in almost any vehicle.  I know what your saying about the gas,its a killer with these big HD trucks.


----------



## bigruckus (Jun 23, 2014)

Bought a 97 GMC for $500 last fall....it is a heavy half...has a 1 factory ton reared in it...I can haul 1 1/2 tons in it...I have done this several times...a ton is more comfortable to me...great truck has a 350 in it and it sucks the gas right down...lol..gets me home all the time..only has 219,000 miles on it!!


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Jun 24, 2014)

bigruckus said:


> Bought a 97 GMC for $500 last fall....iit!!


Thats less than scrap price.


----------



## Highbeam (Jun 27, 2014)

bigruckus said:


> Bought a 97 GMC for $500 last fall....it is a heavy half...has a 1 factory ton reared in it...I can haul 1 1/2 tons in it...I have done this several times...a ton is more comfortable to me...great truck has a 350 in it and it sucks the gas right down...lol..gets me home all the time..only has 219,000 miles on it!!



They didnt make a heavy half in that year. You could option the "high gvwr" package which got you a semi floating 12 bolt rear end and something like 400 lbs extra stickered gvwr rating. Hardly a one ton rear and hardly legal carrying 3000#. The vortec 350 of that year is excellent on fuel. As good as the modern versions.


----------



## bigruckus (Jun 28, 2014)

Highbeam said:


> They didnt make a heavy half in that year. You could option the "high gvwr" package which got you a semi floating 12 bolt rear end and something like 400 lbs extra stickered gvwr rating. Hardly a one ton rear and hardly legal carrying 3000#. The vortec 350 of that year is excellent on fuel. As good as the modern versions.





Your right..I checked it with my Chevy dealer...does half the 12 bolt...the springs have extra leafs...anyway the 350 Vortec is a great engine,...but sucks on gas...I get around 13 with it if I'm lucky....


----------



## Highbeam (Jun 30, 2014)

bigruckus said:


> Your right..I checked it with my Chevy dealer...does half the 12 bolt...the springs have extra leafs...anyway the 350 Vortec is a great engine,...but sucks on gas...I get around 13 with it if I'm lucky....


 
I had a 98 k1500 just like that (without the high GVWR package) and I really liked the truck. Put just about 150,000 miles on it before I sold it to upgrade to a crew cab one ton to hold the family. The vortec 350 engine reported the same mpg figures that my diesel does now, that is 15 city and 20 highway. That vortec 350 only made 330 ft-lbs or torque though. It weighed 5800 lbs empty and GVWR was 6200 so I could only haul 2 fat chicks home from the tavern before I was legally overloaded. I put timbrens on the rear suspension and LT tires to allow me to overload the truck safely which worked great until the rear end was destroyed from it. The rear end guy was quite specific about what I did to kill that rear end. He pointed at my trailer hitch and said you need a bigger truck.

I might still have the truck if it weren't for the growing family.


----------



## hoverwheel (Jul 17, 2014)

Well, I got my wood for the winter hauled home. Now I have to pick up 4 ton of pellets for the other stove. I should be able to make that in two trips?


----------



## Big papa (Jul 17, 2014)

Now that's funny right there.what kind of truck is that what is towing and payload on that sweet truck


----------



## ttdberg (Jul 22, 2014)

Love that picture.


----------



## ScotL (Jul 22, 2014)

You would think that genius like that would be very rare. But the abundance of similar photos seems to indicate otherwise.

http://www.swapmeetdave.com/Humor/Workshop/Overload.htm
http://www.mericar.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2014/04/4.jpg
http://www.swapmeetdave.com/Humor/Workshop/OL.htm


----------



## iron stove (Jul 22, 2014)

I actually saw a guy hauling firewood with a wooden rack body last week. One side broke when going over the railroad tracks in town. Must have lost 1/4 cord on the road. He had to go slowly, dump what he had left on, and return and hand pick up all that fell off.


----------

